# Transfert DVD dans iPad



## chatisis (11 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais transférer des DVD de mes petits enfants dans mon iPad pour qu'ils les regardent dans le train. Quand je mets le DVD dans mon Mac, je vois 2 dossiers un nommé "Audio_TS" et un autre "Video_TS".

Je ne sais pas comment faire pour transférer dans iTunes et ensuite dans l'iPad.

Merci


----------



## Gwen (11 Juillet 2013)

Il te faut un logiciel tel que DVD Remater pour faire ça.


----------



## chatisis (11 Juillet 2013)

Merci, je vais essayer.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h52 ----------

C'est un peu cher pour moi, 44 .


----------

